# Some Poor Quality Pics From July 7, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Took some pics yesterday and boy was my picture taking off .. sorry
for the poor quality. Anyway .. these are mostly ducks and the juvenile
Egyptian Goose that was released at the duck pond on July 5.

http://www.rims.net/2005Jul07

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the cool pictures. It's interesting to see the progression of duck ages and amazing the little ones don't get squished!  Nice to know the grounded Canada goose found a flock to hang with. Animals are so adaptable!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What cute little darlings.
Thanks for the great pics.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terri, 

The 'Picassa' is a nice look...

Is it as easy for the neophyte as is 'Webshots' is? - and in effect, allows one to store images and to post an addy for them?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Terri,
> 
> The 'Picassa' is a nice look...
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

You need a website to upload the web pages to that Picasa creates. The Picasa program was a free download when I first got it and have been quite happy with how easy it is to make the web pages.

Terry


----------

